
Climate change: Lockdown has 'negligible' effect on temperatures - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-53681096
======
LatteLazy
Why would it? That isn't how climate change works. It really worries me that
people seem to think we can stop polluting tomorrow and things will all be
back to normal by Saturday afternoon. Is this really the level

